# Anyone know anything about the Royal Islander Great Bay?



## kathyj0205 (Aug 12, 2010)

I have just booked 2 weeks at the Royal Islander Great Bay, and I'm really nervous.  Did this used to be the Sonesta Great Bay?  We've been to St. Martin 4 times, and stayed at the Sapphire Beach Club (no beach, and too much construction), Royal Islander La Plage (planes kept waking me up), and at the Divi Little Bay (which was absolutely perfect).  Oh, yeah, and once we stopped on a cruise, which is what started my obsession with SXM.  

Anyway, I'm having trouble finding any reviews on this place.  I think it is the one just over the hill from the Divi on the way into Phillipsburg, but that seems like a big AI hotel.  Are the time share units separate, and are they on the beach?  I've booked a 1 BD using points, and i guess I just want some reassuarnce that I didn't make a huge mistake.

Thanks in advance
Kathy


----------



## deemac (Aug 14, 2010)

*do you have an address?*



KathyJed said:


> I have just booked 2 weeks at the Royal Islander Great Bay, and I'm really nervous.  Did this used to be the Sonesta Great Bay?  We've been to St. Martin 4 times, and stayed at the Sapphire Beach Club (no beach, and too much construction), *Royal Islander La Plage (planes kept waking me up), *and at the Divi Little Bay (which was absolutely perfect).  Oh, yeah, and once we stopped on a cruise, which is what started my obsession with SXM.
> 
> Anyway, I'm having trouble finding any reviews on this place.  I think it is the one just over the hill from the Divi on the way into Phillipsburg, but that seems like a big AI hotel.  Are the time share units separate, and are they on the beach?  I've booked a 1 BD using points, and i guess I just want some reassuarnce that I didn't make a huge mistake.
> 
> ...



What address is shown on your confirmation?    Personally, I *believe* this is the same as the RI LaPlage.   

There is some connection between ownership of resorts/hotels in Maho and the Great Bay Beach Hotel & Casino in P'burg. 

It just sounds to me there is extra verbage added to the RI LaPlage in the title, of your resort confirmation.

As far as a timeshare nearest Divi, are you referring to BelAir or Great Bay Beach Hotel & Casino?


----------



## deemac (Aug 14, 2010)

KathyJed said:


> I have just booked 2 weeks at the Royal Islander Great Bay, and I'm really nervous.  Did this used to be the Sonesta Great Bay?  We've been to St. Martin 4 times, and stayed at the Sapphire Beach Club (no beach, and too much construction), Royal Islander La Plage (planes kept waking me up), and at the Divi Little Bay (which was absolutely perfect).  Oh, yeah, and once we stopped on a cruise, which is what started my obsession with SXM.
> 
> Anyway, I'm having trouble finding any reviews on this place.  I think it is the one just over the hill from the Divi on the way into Phillipsburg, but that seems like a big AI hotel.  Are the time share units separate, and are they on the beach?  I've booked a 1 BD using points, and i guess I just want some reassuarnce that I didn't make a huge mistake.
> 
> ...



 Re: Royal Islander Great Bay Resort?

Hi again,

I am so nosy that I wrote to the Great Bay resort for clarification, and guess what? they are affiliated with the Royal Islander resorts in Maho -- same owner. In fact, there are several other resorts under the same ownership.

See below for their response:

"We are a part time share, part hotel property. We are all owned by the same person. However we are not in the same vicinity. We are located in Philipsburg. Please visit our website indicated below.

Sincerely,
Alejandra Harrigan

Executive Secretary
The Great Bay Beach Resort & Casino
Philipsburg, St. Maarten
Netherlands Antilles
Phone: +599-542-2446/7
Fax: +599-542-3008
info@greatbaybeachresort.com

Visit the resort at: www.greatbaybeachresort.com

The Great Bay Beach Resort & Casino is located on a beautiful 1mile stretch of sandy beach yet a short walking distance to Philipsburg where you can enjoy one of the best duty free shopping experiences the Caribbean has to offer. The property features 205 totally renovated hotel guest rooms and 52 suites consisting of studios, 1 and 2 bedroom apartments, the Golden Casino, 3 swimming pools, 3 restaurants, 4 bars, Vitality Oasis health club and spa services, heated whirlpool, flood lit tennis court, water sports and activity center and tour desk. For reservations and/or group sales enquiries call 1-800-223-0757 begin_of_the_skype_highlighting              1-800-223-0757      end_of_the_skype_highlighting.

Visit other properties of the Maho Group:

www.mahobeach.com, www.royalislander.com, www.aquamarinasxm.com, www.mahovillage.com, www.playmaho.com, www.qclubdisco.com  "



So, it appears (to me) they are calling the resort in P'burg, the Royal Islander Great Bay.   Why not contact them for clarification.


----------



## kathyj0205 (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks for your info.  When we were in SXM earlier this year, we passed this resort on our way into Phillipsburg.  But that's about all I can remember.  From the map I've been able to find, it appears to be a 5 or more story hotel, and then anouther smaller, 2-3 floor builing west of the casino.  I'm guessing that is the t/s portion.  Reviews on tripadvisor seem to be for the hotel. And the only review on tug is from 1996.  Seems like this was formerly the Great Bay Beach resort, or maybe the Sonesta Great Bay Beach Resort.

Anyway, I did book 2 weeks there next March.  I figured any day - bad or good -  in SXM in March is better than the best day in Nebraska in March.  Especially after last winter.

Kathy


----------



## krmlaw (Aug 18, 2010)

let me know how it was. is it an rci points resort?


----------

